# 6 week scan



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2015)

I had a scan today I'm 6 weeks tomorrow I had ivf so I no my date but on my scan there was a sac but it saw empty is that normal can any help me


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes it is very normal. They should have advised you to return for another scan. Anything before 6+ it is hard to locate a heartbeat  

Hope all is progressing well now. Sorry I didn't reply at the time 

Kaz xxx


----------

